# Making Some New Acoustic Panels



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I recently decided to change the decor in my theatre of 4 years, including the acoustic panels..
I'm going for a more modern style of decor, which started with the building of a new ceiling light..

So I started to think about a style for the acoustic panels..I wanted something other than the usual black, flat panel on the wall..and finally came up with a design that looked more appropriate..
I'm also planning to paint the walls in a VERY dark blue, so the panels had to look right against that colour..

I decided to make multiple panels within one acoustic wall panels for first and second reflection points..
The multi panels will be covered in a dark grey cloth, with a black frame surrounding them..The 2" thick Ultratel insulation in the panels will be spaced 2" off the wall ..and the finished size will be 1600 x 600 x 100..

And so onto construction...

This is half of the frames for the individual panels..










The start of the coverings..The cloth is actually darker than this photo shows..










When all the panels are completed, Three will be joined together to make up one acoustic panel..

More updates shortly..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The first set of panels are now joined together, with 12mm. spacers in between..










The outer frame..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Ultratel fibreglass insulation fitted to panel..










The first panel finished..


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice job Prof. Very neat panels. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Bill..
I'm quite pleased how the finished panel looks..


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice clean look  I know I enjoyed making mine...fun project...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks..I bought an air nailer/stapler combo to make the panels..It made the job so much easier..

I see you have the Mits.HC6500! :T..I'm looking at the HC4000 for my next projector..


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes I bet it did. I should have picked one up lol..I chose to use my manual stapler .....yes the hc6500 has worked seamlessly for me  and it is VERY quiet....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The screen wall and all the panels in the room were stapled with a hand stapler, but my hands are pretty old now and I don't think they would have lasted the distance stapling another 12 panels! lddude:

I've always used DLP projectors, hence the HC4000..


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

They have an awesome line of projectors that are dlp ..id never chose another  as for sore hands add back and neck too lol tried to recruit the kids and they bailed on me haha


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

No helpers here and no neighbours either! I do it myself or it doesn't get done..


----------



## dadshouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Prof. said:


> No helpers here and no neighbours either! I do it myself or it doesn't get done..


I hear you there  and sooooooooo worth it!!!!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

:T


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice job, they turned out good. Have they made an improvement in the acoustics department? I really need to pull the trigger on this DIY. The tile floors in my place are killing me.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Good looking panel, Prof. Making the separate covers gives it a more refined look then one big slab of cloth I think, and it looks more professionally done. That shouldn't stand out too much in a room once you get it installed.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tray1187 said:


> Nice job, they turned out good. Have they made an improvement in the acoustics department? I really need to pull the trigger on this DIY. The tile floors in my place are killing me.


Thanks very much..

Sorry for the late reply..My computer has been down since last Wednesday! :gah:..
I can't say if these acoustic panels have made any difference over the previous ones at this stage, and when the other two are finished I'll need to do a calibration again before I'll be able determine if there's any further benefits..

For your own situation, acoustic panels are a must to help reduce vibrations in a lively room..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> Good looking panel, Prof. Making the separate covers gives it a more refined look then one big slab of cloth I think, and it looks more professionally done. That shouldn't stand out too much in a room once you get it installed.


Thanks OJ..

Actually in my narrow room, it does feel like I'm a bit more closed in and even though they don't reflect any light, I'm more aware that they are there than the previous ones..
But they do look on the walls!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are some elegant frames!

Reminds me that I need to build a couple panels... although I'm sure that mine won't be as classy as yours


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Jim..

This is my third set of panels in my current theatre, so I'm gradually getting better at it!


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I’m in complete agreement with everyone; those are some nice looking panels. I too like the frames it makes it look professional for sure.

It hides any imperfections in the fabric. That was where mine fell short. They look pretty good but if you look close at the corners you see imperfect folds. So I don’t look at the corners anymore.


I can clearly hear the improvements. It was well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks very much..
I've now taken them down to paint the walls..I had forgotten how heavy they are..There's a lot of timber in each one! :whew:


----------



## allan0210 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi

I enjoyed your thread thank you may i ask if i was going to try making some panels what materials i could use for the filling please?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Allan,

Not sure where you are located so I don't know specifically what is available, but I have seen OC 703, mineral wool, and rockwool mentioned for use in panels. 

Also, Bryan from GIK wrote up a great piece on isolation here that I would recommend taking a few minutes to read - good info in it.


----------



## allan0210 (Mar 7, 2012)

Many thanks 

I had read the link you kindly supplied and i am in the UK i know rockwool is available so thats a great starting point 

Best of luck with your set up


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

allan0210 said:


> Hi
> 
> I enjoyed your thread thank you may i ask if i was going to try making some panels what materials i could use for the filling please?


Thanks Allan..I used Bradford's Ultratel (Aussie product) fibreglass insulation..It looks like OC703 only it's a bit more dense..


----------



## greg_ie (May 3, 2012)

Wow....thats impressive.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks very much..They are quite a feature in the theatre now..


----------

